# Trouble removing current partition



## roronoazoro (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi yall,
I'm very new to using freeBSD, this might be a dumb question but, I am having trouble getting rid of my current pfsense partition. So basically I made a partition with Auto (UFS) BIOS, and I am unable to reinstall this. I tried doing a Manual disk setup but I think I may have made it worse. The error I get when I go through the configuration is: "stripe: Not enough disks selected. (0 < 1 minimum)". Is there any command I can run through the shell to remove this partition? Kind of lost in this and I am trying hard to create a partition by doing a root-on-zfs. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2021)

roronoazoro said:


> The error I get when I go through the configuration is: "stripe: Not enough disks selected. (0 < 1 minimum)".


Did you select a disk to install on?


----------



## mer (Jul 26, 2021)

There should be an option to "drop to a shell" from the installer.
Select that and then you may want to do "gpart destroy -F ada0".

Obviously replace ada0 with the name of the device you want to use and double/triple check you have it correct before hitting Enter.


----------



## roronoazoro (Jul 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Did you select a disk to install on?





mer said:


> There should be an option to "drop to a shell" from the installer.
> Select that and then you may want to do "gpart destroy -F ada0".
> 
> Obviously replace ada0 with the name of the device you want to use and double/triple check you have it correct before hitting Enter.


I deleted the partition and I used gpart destroy -F ada0. When I do the ZFS config and select my disk it still tells me "stripe: Not enough disks selected. (0 < 1 minimum)". What else could I trouble shoot?


----------



## mer (Jul 26, 2021)

roronoazoro said:


> I deleted the partition and I used gpart destroy -F ada0. When I do the ZFS config and select my disk it still tells me "stripe: Not enough disks selected. (0 < 1 minimum)". What else could I trouble shoot?


Not sure, it's been a while since I've actually reinstalled, but it sounds like the installer is not picking up the changes in the partitioning/disks.
If the partition table has been cleared I would think that restarting the installer and selecting that device should work.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2021)

roronoazoro said:


> When I do the ZFS config and select my disk it still tells me "stripe: Not enough disks selected. (0 < 1 minimum)".


I've installed it a gazillion times now. Never had that error. So I'm almost positive you just didn't select a disk, even though you think you did. If that `gpart destroy -F` worked then just follow the automatic ZFS install. Let it create the partitions automatically (assuming you want everything on that disk destroyed, don't pick this if you want to keep an existing Windows or Linux partition).


----------



## roronoazoro (Jul 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I've installed it a gazillion times now. Never had that error. So I'm almost positive you just didn't select a disk, even though you think you did. If that `gpart destroy -F` worked then just follow the automatic ZFS install. Let it create the partitions automatically (assuming you want everything on that disk destroyed, don't pick this if you want to keep an existing Windows or Linux partition).


This was a strange situation but installing using Auto (UFS) BIOS actually worked because I was 100% positive I was selecting the disk. I honestly don't know but I have enough ram which is why I wanted to choose the ZFS configuration but I suppose my hardware didn't support it? I don't know overall weird situation but I think im gonna go with using Auto (UFS) BIOS. Much appreciated for the support though!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2021)

roronoazoro said:


> I wanted to choose the ZFS configuration but I suppose my hardware didn't support it?


Your hardware is irrelevant in this respect.


----------

